# 2012 Altima Rotten Egg Smell



## Nissanowner2012 (Sep 18, 2015)

My car is emitting a rotten egg smell (not always). The car itself is running great. I know it may be the cat, however no other symptoms. I heard from someone this is just the gas compounds breaking down as they are processed. Does anyone know a way to get rid of the odor? Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the "check engine" light on? If yes, perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set; most auto parts stores can do this for free. If any codes are set, post them here.

There's sulfur in fuel additives; your engine isn't burning it completely and your catalytic converter is storing it and then releasing it as hydrogen sulfide when you add load to the engine and force more air through. Try switching gas stations, or fuel grades; then try a thorough tune-up: replace the spark plugs, air filters, and oxygen sensor, and clean the fuel injectors.


----------

